# YJ Square One



## Sion (Aug 7, 2016)

Here's my review.

I place it at exceptional.

It's buttery smooth, and by far the quietest puzzle I own. It also has decent grip, and comfortable to twist and play around with.

It does corner cut, but probably not as well as the Qiyi, and does need some force. On loose tensions, it does have a tendency to pop, but that's with any puzzle.


----------



## Lightake.com (Aug 9, 2016)

Guanglong and YJ Square-1 are different cube ,I think you must Point YJ SQ1


----------



## Yes We Can! (Aug 31, 2016)

Cube received from Lightake.com.
I'm not a square-1 solver, but from what I have gathered by trying it out and hearing other people talk about it, the cube is a bit disappointing. It's definitely very smooth an feels nice to turn, but it does get frequent edge POPs. If you're not into speedsolving but just want a square-1 for messing around this is fine (it's also very cheap in price), but if you are serious about getting fast times then this isn't your best choice.

Click below for pictures of the puzzle



Spoiler: Pictures


----------

